# Inserting Flat File Drawers



## D725A (Feb 16, 2017)

We just got two cabinets of 5-drawer flat files; had to remove four of the five drawers in order to move units. All the drawers went back in easy except the third (middle) one, which was the hardest to get out. Does anyone know the trick with this? Both the drawer and the cabinet slot have a roller wheel but I can't get those third drawers in more than a few inches. Should I angle from above or below?


----------



## nealtw (Feb 16, 2017)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ey0q5KNGBvo[/ame]


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 16, 2017)

If you know the brand of lateral file cabinet you should be able to find a PDF for them or a dealer who will have the answer.


----------



## D725A (Feb 17, 2017)

These are Sandusky Lee 5 drawer flat files. In speaking with the company I was advised that keeping the lock rod in the up position is the answer to getting that problematic third drawer in, meaning that given the rod has a half inch or so bit of play in it, when the cabinet is in the upright position, gravity pulls the rod down. To get it in the up position temporarily to permit the drawer to enter, one can remove the top two drawers, place the cabinet on its back and then push the rod up, and insert the third drawer at an angle so that the edge of the drawer in your hands is about six inches higher than the level plane. I will try an alternate method of keeping the unit upright, removing the top two drawers, and taping the rod in the upward position. I'll report my results.


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 17, 2017)

Isn't fun when the mfg. assumes your file was empty and unused, instead of full and being relocated.


----------



## D725A (Feb 17, 2017)

actually the cabinets are brand new and are empty, but they are heavy even in that state and to get drawers in you have to extend them out from your arms which puts great strain on your back.


----------



## J0sh (Mar 20, 2017)

nealtw said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ey0q5KNGBvo



This is a pretty useful video!! Thanks for sharing


----------

